

Major arcs for Goldbach's theorem - sew
http://arxiv.org/abs/1305.2897

======
csl
Can anyone in the know give an opinion on the claimed proof? I see Wikipedia
has already been updated:

    
    
      Considerable work has been done on the weak Goldbach conjecture
      culminating in a 2013 claimed proof by Harald Helfgott.
    

Taken from
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldbachs_conjecture#Rigorous_r...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldbachs_conjecture#Rigorous_results)

For the casual reader, there is a great novel by Apostolos Doxiadis based
around Goldbach's conjecture:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncle_Petros_and_Goldbach%27s_C...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncle_Petros_and_Goldbach%27s_Conjecture)

(Doxiadis's "Logicomix" is also recommended)

~~~
tzs
Terry Tao's comments on this:
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/114134834346472219368/posts/8qpS...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/114134834346472219368/posts/8qpSYNZFbzC)

Mathoverflow discussion: <http://mathoverflow.net/questions/130545>

------
ColinWright
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5703681>

